# Woodmanjack1 .... FUNNY!



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I've linked the first of his videos, an intro, but he has posted about 45 more of the most outrageously funny wood projects. 
All fairly short, usually less than 1 minute. 

Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=woodmanjack1&aq=f


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

*Figured it out!*

I edited the post to get you to the list in utube.
Here it is again.
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=woodmanjack1&aq=f

The man has a very warped and wicked sense of humor.


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 7, 2008)

Corny doesnt go far enough, nor do him justice. 
i love it haha , good laugh


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

The guy's brilliant! Crazy as a June Bug but brilliant nonetheless. He needs to join our forum!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

JohnK007 said:


> The guy's brilliant! Crazy as a June Bug but brilliant nonetheless. He needs to join our forum!


Yeah, He'd fit right in. I know I'd enjoy his contributions, The crazier, the better.:thumbsup:


----------

